# Tinkers creek, Bedford?



## boss302

I relize this is a trib of an unstocked river that many would view as either an unmentionable or a total waste of time........... please spare the nonsence and feel free to PM me if it suites you better than replying in this thread.

With that out of the way, My office just moved to Bedford and is now just a minuite or two from Tinkers creek and the Bedford reservation. Is this trib worth an occasional lunch hour or a quick before/after work trip? 

I'm figuring that since the hoga does get a modest run of strays, and that this is downstream of the first larger obsturction (SR 82 dam) that there may be a coupple stray trout as an occasional bonus to harassing creek chubs and pint sized smallies. Is it worth the time? Would anyone familiar with the area be willing to give a pointer or two.......if even just for chasing chubs with my ultralight? 

Thanks 
CJ


----------



## creekcrawler

Checked it out several times. I think it's just too polluted.
A few smallmouth in the lower reaches near the Hoga, after that mainly chubs and carp.


----------



## fishing pole

Ditto to what CC said. I have fished it well over a dozen times. In addition it is pretty rugged wading and access into the Gorge. If you want scenery without fish it is good for that


----------



## MikeC

There's a small pond on the Bedford reservation. you'd be better off fishin there at lunch.


----------



## Stoshu

creekcrawler said:


> ...I think it's just too polluted...


NO... not Stinkers.... I grew up around there, and have never seen a fish in the creek. I have heard rumors that the water is getting much cleaner, but only time will tell when it is clean enough to hold fish in numbers.

I think that the lake MikeC is refering to is Shadow Lake. It is in the section of the parkway that runs between Richmond & Solon Roads. It is mainly pan fish & cats, but they do have a trout stocking every year.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

Actually, the water quality of Tinkers Creek in Bedford Reservation has improved impressively in recent years (and continues to do so). I worked in collaboration with OEPA this summer conducting fish sampling there, and we found many species: including three species of darters and even a number of smallmouth bass (although those were on the smaller side). It's coming along due to the hard work of some dedicated folks. Still, the water quality upstream of that reservation (upstream of Viaduct Park), where there are still active WWTP inputs of not so well treated water, is poor. The very upstream headwaters (upstream of most of the urbanization) on that stream actually has some extremely high quality wetlands.

Here's a link to a recent report outlining some of the watewater input issues in the more impacted "middle" portion:

http://pubs.usgs.gov/sir/2008/5173/

By the way, Happy Thanksgiving!

Mike


----------



## steelheader007

Mike D call me ..lol....Happy Turkeyday all!

Tom G.


----------



## fishing pole

Very intersting article on Tinkers Creek. I have been doing amateur water quality studies on that creek for about 25+ years. I can tell you from fishing logs (best source of stream quality) that its held a very good population of smallmouth back in the early 80's and late 70's. Throughout testing and some of the sparse records I have kept. The downfall came in the late 80's early 90's. This seams to coincide with the housing boom in Solon and Glenwillow area. With the rogue apparatus that I have I tested only PH, salinity and nitrate levels and dissolved oxygen. There are several places that I have tested that still hold decent amounts of fish and will most likely never be discovered by others. These are FAR off the beaten path and from the best I can tell are fed from underground springs which keep the water quality higher.
Enough said and happy hiking.


----------



## boss302

Mike,

Thanks for the report link! I was an OEPA "Lake Erie Fish Crew" intern almost ten years ago. 

All, thanks for the input. I think I'll hold off on my fishing efforts till I can do some scouting hikes. Even then, I'll probably just plan on harassing chubs with my ultralight unless I stumble onto somthing too promising...

Shadow lake is in Solon (near the old office), Is there another lake in the area? The new office is near Shawnee hills golf course. I've spent a few lunches wandering near Shadow lake and have been a pest to the blue gills there a time or two. 

THanks again,

CJ


----------



## boss302

Where is the first obstruction to potential movement up this creek? I did a google earth scan and the only thing I come up with is "the great falls" that look to be just a bit west of Northfield road. Is there a dam or natural falls betwene here and the hoga? 

based on the google earth pics, I need to do some exploring. It looks like a scenic area-----even if fishing it may be less than stellar.


----------



## corndawg

*Traces of medicines found at Tinkers Creek*

This was in the news yesterday about Tinkers Creek

Here's the link 

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2008/12/traces_of_medicines_found_at_t.html


----------



## fishing pole

I have seen this study in the past. I wonder why they redid the study or rereleased it.


----------



## Bobinstow90

Water quality aside, follow Tinkers to where it enters the Hoga. Maybe 6-8 yrs ago, that junction didn't look very welcoming for steel. jmo.


----------



## Tom G

Looks to me like the study was back in June 2006 not now. Otherwise they would say what the readings are now.


----------



## fishing pole

Bobinstow90 said:


> Water quality aside, follow Tinkers to where it enters the Hoga. Maybe 6-8 yrs ago, that junction didn't look very welcoming for steel. jmo.


That area changes more than a baby's diaper. In all seriousness be very careful there as it is a big silt area and what you think is a ledge can be silt buildup that slides out from under you as you're wading. I almost got washed in there a few times. BTW it gets totally pounded. I alway take out at least one bag of garbage from there when I fish it (rarely anymore)


----------

